# neue boot.local



## hanswurst (4. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich fasse es nicht! Ich war gerade auf dem Weg unseren Router zum Laufen zu bringen und jetzt ist aus mysteriösen Gründen meine boot.local einfach leer! 

Wo bekomme ich eine neue her!? Oder was muss ich da reinschreiben?!

Ich benutze Suse Linux 7.2"!

Danke


----------



## hanswurst (5. Januar 2003)

Danke! Hab das File so gefunden! Brauche keine Hilfe mehr!


----------

